# And now for something completely different



## Newfie Ranger (Mar 31, 2008)

I saw this video on youtube and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

that did pretty well im surprized that looked like some pretty heavy stuff


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

What the heck is that?!


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

just whats probably gonna put you outta the biz. based on MPG alone!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

JDiepstra;954978 said:


> What the heck is that?!


Chevy 1500 with car body. It did move that heavy stuff pretty good with that "weak" plow


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Not going to last long by bottoming out every push and backup.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

my ass would get a ticket if i moved snow across a street or road. Thats a no no where i live.


----------



## stacks04 (Jan 22, 2008)

cant be a 1500 of recent build. only has five lug wheels. maybe some sort of jeep frame.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i'm thinkin' s-10 blazer


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

sounds like my old s-10....wesport


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

It's got 1500 wheels. Just a body on a bigger frame.. I don't understand why someone would do that, it had to take alot of time.


----------



## farmer101 (Oct 4, 2009)

well whatever it is made from it works.... for now. now i have to admit that whoever built that is imaginative and at least a little skilled to be able to pull that off. however, i think taking on that kind of project is a complete wast of time and money, but it wasnt my time or money so good job! lol


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

show-n-go;955261 said:


> It's got 1500 wheels. Just a body on a bigger frame.. I don't understand why someone would do that, it had to take alot of time.


No, those are blazer/s-10 wheels. I have had enough of those on the old junk S-10s I used to drive to know.

My friend used to have a Chevette on a tracker frame. It was funny to watch him wheel it, but it was so poorly built that it did not last long.


----------



## xll_VIPER_llx (Sep 29, 2009)

_*its 100% blazer....... my buddy has the same damn thing sitting outside in the lot! Its quietly rusting away.*_


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

twgranger;955140 said:


> my ass would get a ticket if i moved snow across a street or road. Thats a no no where i live.


We can do that where I am but you MUST clean up after.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

what can I tell you---There are Plow Drivers and people who drive plows


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

What a POS.


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

twgranger;955140 said:


> my ass would get a ticket if i moved snow across a street or road. Thats a no no where i live.


I hate that :realmad: your snow stays on your property thats all u don't like it pay to haul it away


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

that's awesome! Sunbird body on a S10 frame give 'er crap!


----------

